# 2 in the shanty



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone ever notice a difference with one versus 2 people fishin in the same shanty


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Farts......lots of extra farts. That don't smell nearly as plesent as my own.


----------



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

true i meant as fish biting or scared


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have one buddy who fishes alone won't say names he swears by it I am good either way last week was better for me and my brother when I was fishing with him compared to him fishing alone sometimes I have to walk around and visit


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

My buddy's did better the other day with two in there shanty then we did by are selfs. Kpi it would not be the walleye whisper you are talking about? Lol


----------



## maddiek (Feb 22, 2014)

I fish 2 all the time and i don't really care for it. Hate sharing the vex.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

CW261 and I usually fish together, be it in the boat or in a shanty. When ice fishing, we each have a Vex and share his camera. In the boat, we share the rods. Doesn't matter if we are on the water or on the ice as we always enjoy the time together to share stories, lunch and mistakes. Getting fish is a challenge and catching them is a bonus as far as we are concerned.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

maddiek said:


> I fish 2 all the time and i don't really care for it. Hate sharing the vex.....


I agree, Seems like it makes it harder to get em to bite to. Your better off just taking turns . One guy jig high, on stay low. Whoever the fish seems to be following just have the other guys reel up and get out of the way.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I have seen on camera where you can attract over a fish that is about ready to attack your fishing partner's lure and have it turn and attack yours instead. I think when a single fish comes in, you both are fishing for the same one a lot of times but if your spread out more you may be presenting lures to more fish and therefore catch more. But if your both in the same shanty and are on top of a good school then that's a different situation.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

one guy in group has hot hands,not the same guy every time,he can fish next to you or 20' from you,he will cach moust of the fish,
it has somting to do with the movement of his hands,it is difficult to copy that,even the guy with hot hands,do not no whot it is.
I fished with frend next to me,he got few fish and I got 22 fish next to him,the day before he got 16 fish and I got few,
I told the guy,do you like to sea example how I cach fish,he say yes,
I am showing him example,i tuch the bottom,then go 4" up and going to tuch bottom second time and start going up fish is on,
I did 3 examples and every time fish was on,
later he ask me,show me example,i did and fish was on,
he try what I was doing and he could not get them.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive had guys try what I was doing in the same hole, no fish, what then, hook the fish and hand em the pole !!!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

By myself I am more focused, with someone else in the shanty there are more distractions that


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm good either way.. But better if the other is female...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Farts......lots of extra farts. That don't smell nearly as plesent as my own.


When I met a site member for the fist time, he brought chili for both of us for lunch. What a great guy. It was good stuff. We were not using a shelter.

But even alone, I did need to keep the shelter door partially unzipped and the next day and the roof vents open.


----------

